# Motorhome lights go out when I start the engine ??????



## johnc (May 1, 2005)

I have an electrical question relating to my 2007 Compass Avantgarde Motorhome.

When I start the engine, I loose all electrical supplies within the van, lights, loo, tap water. Is this normal? 

John C


----------



## carolgavin (May 9, 2005)

Hi John ours does this too!!!!


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

johnc said:


> I have an electrical question relating to my 2007 Compass Avantgarde Motorhome.
> 
> When I start the engine, I loose all electrical supplies within the van, lights, loo, tap water. Is this normal?
> 
> John C


Yep. It's a safety feature - or so the makers claim! 8O

Cheers

P.S. You won't lose the 12 volts supply to the fridge, but that won't work the other way round . . . i.e. when the engine is NOT running.


----------



## delboy42 (Nov 1, 2007)

Yes this is the same as my Autotrail , although the fridge will work with the engine running if you select the 12vlt switch on the fridge . I think its a safety thing .
Regards 
Del


----------



## 104705 (May 24, 2007)

Is there a simple way to change this? I'm thinking that if you have a satelite system installed for on the move entertainment, you would need to overide the cutout?


----------



## asprn (Feb 10, 2006)

johnc said:


> When I start the engine, I loose all electrical supplies within the van, lights, loo, tap water. Is this normal?


Blimey. 8O I couldn't be doing with that.

Dougie.


----------



## JohnsCrossMotorHomes (Jul 21, 2007)

asprn said:


> johnc said:
> 
> 
> > When I start the engine, I loose all electrical supplies within the van, lights, loo, tap water. Is this normal?
> ...


No chip butties then?


----------



## delboy42 (Nov 1, 2007)

The 12vlt supply from the cigarette lighter is live when the engine is running , i have 2 sockets in my cab area , you could use those although i wouldnt want wires running through to the back unless they where under the carpet out of harms way , just a thought
Del


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Freetochat said:


> Is there a simple way to change this? I'm thinking that if you have a satelite system installed for on the move entertainment, you would need to overide the cutout?


The wife won't let me watch telly while I'm driving.  

Says I never listen to her anyway, and it's even worse when I'm glued to the box. :roll:

Cheers


----------



## asprn (Feb 10, 2006)

JohnsCrossMotorHomes said:


> No chip butties then?


I was thinking more of the occasions when we're in a lengthy queue or some such, and the OH goes rearwards & prepares a meal/vacuums the lounge/lies down with a bunch of grapes reading etc. etc.

I'd never admit to her doing that whilst we're driving.

Dougie.


----------



## 104705 (May 24, 2007)

Zebedee said:


> Freetochat said:
> 
> 
> > Is there a simple way to change this? I'm thinking that if you have a satelite system installed for on the move entertainment, you would need to overide the cutout?
> ...


I was thinking more of keeping the little daughter entertained.


----------



## teensvan (May 9, 2005)

Hi.

Why not just wire in a 350 or 600 watt inverter and run a socket up to your tv/sat system via an heavy duty 12 volt isolator. This works fine for us.

steve & ann. ----- teensvan


----------



## Jean-Luc (Jul 21, 2005)

Hi johnc, This seem to be a UK requirement, I think it comes from the NCC and is caravan regs being applied to MH's to get the NCC cert. I have a Rapido (2005) and all 12 volt stuff stays available when the engine is started, so if I want to leave the engine running to power the aircon when stopped to have a brew or use the 'facilities' or lights day or night I have no problem. 

Regards, Colin


----------



## johnc (May 1, 2005)

*Thanks to all for replies*

Thanks all for your replies. Its all part of the nanny state. My old motorhome did not have this gimmick thing and when I have delved into my electrics, the new one won't have it either.

Regards to all 
Merry Xmas


----------



## G2EWS (May 1, 2006)

Blimey,

How do you live with not popping in the back at 70mph on the motorway and making a nice cup of tea :lol: 


Chris
ps. I would think there is a way of over riding this, particularly if it is only for the UK market. It is likely to be a single cable on the starter switch over riding or activating a relay. Find the cable or the relay and Bob's your Uncle!


----------



## 101405 (Oct 15, 2006)

*lights go out*

You would have to be facing 28.2deg, all the time would you not. I dont think its a good idea to have a tv on whilst driving, do you? If your wife is getting bored ! talk to her.


----------



## chrisjrv (May 7, 2007)

We've been here before, if this is a requirement to obtain type approval should you alter it and how will your insurance company feel about it? Its been done for a reason, leave it alone  
Regards,
Chris V


----------



## eddievanbitz (May 1, 2005)

It is not safety thing it is down to Electro Magnetic Compatability (EMC) 

In essence Electrical items that are fitted to motor vehicles have EMC (Directive 89/336/EEC) Turn off any thing that doesn't have certification when the engine is running elliminates the need for expensive testing, or, paying extra for products that have been tested and has certification.

Why would turning all of the lights out in the van help the passengers be safe? You can use the loo in a coach whilst travelling so why not a motorhome?

In the majority of motorhomes that have this annoying feature, it is fairly easy to by pass. 

A five pin relay is used. Pin no. 85 is Negative. Pin no. 86 is 12 volt when the engine is running and is the energising wire for the coil in the relay. Pin no. 30 is the supply (from the leisure battery) Pin no 87 is the load (to the caravan electrics) and Pin no. 87A is empty. 

When the engine starts, the switching relay switches the output from Pin no.87 to the empty (and hopefully insulated) Pin no.87a Simply remove the wire and insulate the end of Pin no.86 and the lights and power will not go out when the engine runs!

Hope this helps.

(The numbers may vary a bit in as much that Pin no.86 and Pin no.85 could be reversed as could Pin no.87 and Pin no.30 this doesn't matter)

This is just a bit of free advice so sont expect to sue me if you get it wrong or your system is different


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Blimey Eddie, just as I thought i got all that down pat and about to rush out and get it done ready you bring in a sixth pin on a five pin relay, now come on I am not going to look for a six pin if there is not one.its cold out there mate. :lol: :lol: 

cabby


----------



## eddievanbitz (May 1, 2005)

Ah... I thank you for your eagle eyed spotting  I was thinking one thing and writing another. Trouble is that things like we do automatically and only have to stop and think when we need to write things down!  

It now has only five descriptive pin numbers, useful on a five pin relay  

Have a good Christmas

Eddie


----------



## timbop37 (Jun 28, 2006)

G2EWS said:


> Blimey,
> 
> How do you live with not popping in the back at 70mph on the motorway and making a nice cup of tea :lol:
> 
> ...


You can only do this if you have cruise control, of course!

We also had this problem on our Avantgarde 100. I installed an inverter next to the 2nd leisure battery under the side bench. I just reach under and switch it on rather than fitting an external switch. I'm not that electrically minded.

Tim


----------



## G2EWS (May 1, 2006)

timbop37 said:


> G2EWS said:
> 
> 
> > Blimey,
> ...


There used to be a story about a Winnebago driver in America who put cruise on and went in the back to make a cup of tea and when the RV crashed he supposedly successfully sued Winnebago. Sadly it was just a fable but a great one none the less!

Chris


----------



## timbop37 (Jun 28, 2006)

Chris

I heard about that too. I hope he didn't have the gas on for the kettle whilst the vehicle was moving. It's a bit dangerous, that!

Tim


----------



## RichardnGill (Aug 31, 2006)

We have no problems in our 2007 Hymer, the kids have the laptop, lights etc on when we are travelling and yes the toilet flushes as well,( just when we are stuck in traffic though, honest officer  ) and we can fill the kettle.

I am sure only UK manufactured vans are effected. I would get it bypassed like what Eddie has said.


Richard,...


----------



## oldun (Nov 10, 2005)

It's all to do with the often poor quality electrics installed by people fitting out the MHs possibly interfering with the complex electrical circuitry in the vehicle, such as air bags, engine management etc. This way he installers of this after installation electrics do not need to do expensive testing and its also covers them for any fault that may occur.

I have no idea what is the likelihood of this happening but we have to assume that many of the engineers doing test work in this field know a little more about the possible problems than us DIYers.

Is trying to protect your life such a terrible crime?


----------



## 104705 (May 24, 2007)

Would it be possible to switch everything over to running off the leisure battery and therefore not conflict with any of the vehicle management systems?


----------



## johnc (May 1, 2005)

*djchapple, you could be right.*



djchapple said:


> It's all to do with the often poor quality electrics installed by people fitting out the MHs possibly interfering with the complex electrical circuitry in the vehicle, such as air bags, engine management etc. This way he installers of this after installation electrics do not need to do expensive testing and its also covers them for any fault that may occur.
> 
> I have no idea what is the likelihood of this happening but we have to assume that many of the engineers doing test work in this field know a little more about the possible problems than us DIYers.
> 
> Is trying to protect your life such a terrible crime?


In my industry, we have to go to unbelievable lengths to prove EMC (Electromagnetic Compatibility) for both emissions and immunity for the equipment we build. As you say, there could be some form of interference which could trigger the air bags. Think I will take some time over any decision to change the circuit. Even the possibility of separating the circuits as suggested by "Freetochat" is not without the possible hazard of airborne interference.

Many thanks to all for the replies.


----------



## max123 (May 9, 2005)

I had this problem too, so I took out fuse number one from the habitation fuse box and hey presto, all 12v electrics working in the van. I think its the one with an ignition key symbol next to it.
Max


----------



## stevenjonathan (Jan 28, 2008)

For an Elddis /Compass van look in the fusebox for the hab area and pull out the 3amp fuse and bingo! power not over-ridden when ign switched on!


----------

